# What does 'Flocked' mean?



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I see you guys say this all the time about goose dekes being 'flocked'. What does this mean? Is it something to do with feathers??  the only dumb question is the one not asked.....right?


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

It is fibers glued to the head or body of the decoy, most time the head. 
Here is a link to velvet feathers to give you a better idea. 
http://www.aerooutdoors.com/VelvetFeather.html


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Look at the weather strip on your windows on your car door. Flocking is that black fuzzy stuff you have on the rubber seals. I guess some decoys have that black flocking added to them. Probably reduces glare.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Aahhh I see now...Thank you much....they sure do help the deke look more realistic and get rid of that plastic 'shine'.. thanks Smiley


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

It's a process by which an adhesive is applied to a surface and then small cloth fibers are sprayed and stick to. The inside of many glove boxes or center consoles are flocked.


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

scottyhoover,

If your looking to flock your decoys that velvet featers holds up alot better than Cabelas kit. I have had them both and the cabelas wasn't half as good. It works great, all my decoys are done.


----------



## Bang-n-Fish (Mar 11, 2002)

Anyone ever use iron fuzz?they say they have the most duraible product on the market,I wanna do 6 dozen this year and dont wanna waist time and money.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

No no no it really means a term used in duck or goose hunting and sometimes deer hunting. examples include: Going out and fixing or standing in the middle of your decoy spread whether in water or in a field only to realize 1 or more(usually the biggest gaggle of the day!) number of birds have appeared out of no-where and are coming toward your spread, usually one never is with gun, also there tends to be no time to get back in the your blind so you must squat down and just hope...it is than this word comes into play..."you're flocked".

Or in deer hunting, you've sat for 5 straight motionless hours, and its at this time you decide its lunch time and its time to move and just as you do you catch movement to your left and see a big buck staring you down from 20 yards that somehow snuck in undetected and if you had waited just another 2 minutes you would have bagged him...its again at the exact second you catch a glimpse of the buck staring at you that the word comes into play as you say to yourself......"I'm flocked".

Many many scenerios that this word can and has been used but you get the picture!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

And when someione hits a decoy while shooting at birds, the decoy is usually.........


----------

